# WRAPPED THE SMOKED CHEESE FRO CHRISTMAS. SMOKED ON A 22.5 WEBER WITH AMPS



## themule69 (Dec 25, 2012)

smoked cheese vac 4.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 25, 2012






WRAPPED AND READY TO GIVE FOR CHRISTMAS!













smoked cheese vac 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 25, 2012






MERRY CHRISTMAS FRIENDS. REMEMBER IF YOUR NOT SMOKEN SOMETHING.

YOU SHOULD BE!

DAVID


----------



## daveomak (Dec 27, 2012)

David, morning....   Looks like some good eatin' in a few weeks....


----------



## jarhead (Dec 28, 2012)

Great job. I have a tube smoker and love it. It's 18" and won't fit in my 22, but fits great in the 26-3/4"

Check out my Christmas present post in my Blog


----------



## themule69 (Dec 28, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Great job. I have a tube smoker and love it. It's 18" and won't fit in my 22, but fits great in the 26-3/4"
> 
> Check out my Christmas present post in my Blog


looks like you got good smoke color. i bet it is great. i've never had bad smoked cheese. i've got it to hot before. but it still had great flavor.

made some nice labels on the puter. i need to post a pic of the labels. made a nice looking present.


----------



## smokinhusker (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## tjohnson (Dec 28, 2012)

My T Fine Lookin' Cheese!!!


----------



## themule69 (Dec 28, 2012)

smoked christmas cheese













cheese vac 5.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 28, 2012


















cheese vac 6.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 28, 2012


















cheese vac 7.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 28, 2012






had to make labels for the cheese. just a final touch. it sure taste good. going to have to smoke more. gave a lot away for christmas.


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice Touch with the labels!!

Tom


----------



## zahlgren (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## themule69 (Dec 31, 2012)

zahlgren said:


>


Thank you. it taste great. eveyone i gave some to i sak what i could do differant. to make it better. was told only way to make it better. was to make more.....thanks to Todd for making the AMNPS






(made in america). it is a great addition to my grilling and smoking toys.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 31, 2012)

themule69 said:


> Thank you. it taste great. eveyone i gave some to i sak what i could do differant. to make it better. was told only way to make it better. was to make more.....thanks to Todd for making the AMNPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i need spell check. "everyone i ask what i could do differant to make it better"......................... don't blame me for not being able to type.......i've been smoken something. yeah i got the good stuff


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2012)

Mule, evening....  At the end of the tool bar, in the reply box, is "ABC".... That is the built in spell check the forum provides... Sometimes it doesn't know the word... Oh well.....   Dave


----------



## driedstick (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks Great


----------



## themule69 (Jan 2, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Mule, evening....  At the end of the tool bar, in the reply box, is "ABC".... That is the built in spell check the forum provides... Sometimes it doesn't know the word... Oh well.....   Dave


thanks dave............i think it is the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





........i don't back up and read what i typed........my spell check would work.......if i used it...........remember if your not smoken something.. you should be.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 2, 2013)

driedstick said:


> Looks Great


thanks driedstick.


----------

